# 1937 Cleveland Welding catalog, Roadmaster Supreme bugeye



## Mark Mattei

Original catalog, there is writing on the pages, most are noting frame sizes and wholesale price. The covers are separating from the spine. Shipping is $20 including tracking and insurance. PayPal F&F.


----------



## Rust_Trader

$100


----------



## Mark Mattei

You are fast but ND. Thanks for the first offer. Mark


----------



## CWCMAN

$125


----------



## Mark Mattei

Thanks but ND


----------



## New Mexico Brant

@39zep


----------



## Mark Mattei

He is a member here, I’m sure he can bid if interested.


----------



## 39zep

Thanks for looking out for me. I have the 37, 38 and 39 RM catalogs. Currently looking for the opportunity to overpay for an original print 40 and 41. Any info/leads greatly appreciated.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## bobcycles

150.00


----------



## Mark Mattei

Hi Bob, ND, Merry Christmas 🎄


----------



## bobcycles

catalog is worth *way* more....just building the ramp to a hopefully worthy sale
Merry Christmas Mark!


----------



## mfhemi1969

$200.00


----------



## Mark Mattei

ND


----------



## happyclark

Mark!! What’s up buddy Merry Christmas to you. 👊🏻🐺


----------

